
Ask HN: Onion links allowed? - drvdevd
So, I&#x27;m thinking of starting to host more stuff generally on TOR hidden services, such as a blog, just because. I&#x27;m curious if there is any policy against posting onion links on HN (I have no idea <i>why</i> there would be), or if most people would just not bother clicking through?<p>To elaborte a little - part of the reason I want to host &quot;regular&quot; sites on onion services is that I belive it should be a more common practice for average people. What&#x27;s the consensus around here on that?
======
joshschreuder
I don't think there is any specific policy, but if you're looking for your
links to get traction or the most eyes on them, I don't think it will work out
very well.

------
BuuQu9hu
Go for it.

~~~
drvdevd
Thanks! Also I will add that I don't want to burn too much CPU on eschalot [1]
if it's pointless :)

[1]
[https://github.com/ReclaimYourPrivacy/eschalot](https://github.com/ReclaimYourPrivacy/eschalot)

~~~
BuuQu9hu
I don't think eschalot is a good idea, because it encourages users to look at
the human readable part of the name and ignore the rest, which means they
could more easily get social engineered to move to a different onion service.
You should treat .onion names more like IP addresses.

~~~
drvdevd
Very good point. I've actually considered trying to get an EV .onion TLS cert,
but this is probably overkill, and then forces me to rely on the CA system,
and is of course probably a PITA.

